# Hey, "Horse Trader"...BINGO !!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ready to do sum tradin' now.. Drug my po' old bones upstairs for ya, and stumbled upon the 'mother lode' in my Fibber McGee's closet. 

Dunno how the kids missed this stash when they were 'looting' my tackle..but here it is... Also found a couple of wood 'floaters' with a jig stinger on the end to the right of the picture that I suckered for from another old geezer over in Arkansas or somewheres a few years back..As I recall, they were pretty effective themselves.... Also found a 'calibrated fish ruler' that you might be able to use down there in Aransas Pass if ya can't be sure if it's a 'keeper':wink: 

Now.....MY preference is 1 x 1 x 6.... Let the hagglin' begin....

Ol' Jim..(former fisherman):rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That ruler is great LOL. I'm sure the game warden will go along with the laugh as he is writing you up using it. Funny.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL That is funny...I am going to make me one LOL I would never have thought of something like that...too good!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOL....I think that ruler is a South Texas 'Metric Special'! I'm going to need to make some of those up for gifts. PM sent to you! gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ooooo boy........I want some of those......lol I gotta go see what all I have stashed away out there in the garage. When I bought some tools from a friend who was moving 'up north' he threw in a bunch of wood. Not sure if any of will turn into nice pens but if I remember corrects there's several chunks of 3x3 stuff he had for turning.

Don't need that ruler --- one of my daughters gave me one years ago and it hangs in the kitchen as a reminder........
I'll back witchya..........lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

not sure if you had a "horse trader" in mind but I kind pride myself on a good trade.

I got some 3/4 x 5 1/4 box elder
or
1 x 5 1/4 cherry burls


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mmmmmmmm..cherry burls, huh ?.. Might have to drag the old bones all the way back up them danged stairs again.... Who knows ??:question: 

of


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Is that a couple of Pink Bingo's I'm seeing,1st one in about thirty years.

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Is that a couple of Pink Bingo's I'm seeing,1st one in about thirty years.
> 
> dick


-----

LOL..Close..but no cigar, Dick.. The pinks are the 'original corkys'... Wish they were Bingos...THOSE sure wouldn't have been traded off.. I'm old, OK..but not plumb stupid....yet...:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

How about this BINGO?? Comlete with case and price tag. I found it in my FIL's tackle box years ago. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Curious as to what the price was back then, Jim.... Seen 'em on ebay for about 25 bucks now....



galvbay said:


> How about this BINGO?? Comlete with case and price tag. I found it in my FIL's tackle box years ago. gb


FYI..the Houston Lure Show is yesterday, today and Saturday....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=149461


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim, that was always my (and my wife's) favorite Bingo. She wore them all out.....lol


----------

